# Agrandir une page web dans safari



## Xeon (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Ayant quelques problèmes de vue, il m'arrive d'avoir besoin d'efforts pour lire le texte de certains site et ce même en utilisant toute la place de l'écran. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle j'ai adopté firefox 3 qui me permet d'agrandir la taille des pages en faisant simplement ctrl + molette de la souris. 

Ya t'il moyen de faire de même dans safari que je préfère? 

Sinon je peux simplement abaisser la résoution de l'écran, mais c'est dommage car je n'ai pas de problème de lectures dans les autres logiciels. 

merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (10 Janvier 2009)

Dans Safari tu peux modifier la taille de la police si je ne m'abuse


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Janvier 2009)

Sous Safari :
CMD + + : agrandir
CMD + - : réduire
CMD + 0 : taille par défaut

Sur un portable : poser les doigts en V sur le touchpad et les écarter ou resserrer. 

Ou avec les options du mode Présentation... Il doit y avoir moyen avec une souris normale aussi.


----------



## Xeon (10 Janvier 2009)

Merci


----------

